# Timings of buserelin and no period?



## sabah m

Hi!

Just want to check, does buserelin need to be taken exatcly 12 hours apart, as forgot completely about tonight's injection    so have taken it 3 hours late.  Also, was I supposed to get another period while on it?  I started d/r in day 1 of my cycle, doing long protocol, and period lasted 3 days like normal, but should I have had another bleed?


----------



## MrsMock

I know it's been a while since you posted this, but my nurse said the timings didn't need to be exact just roughly around the same time each day is fine. It's not fine if you do one in the morning then one the next day at lunchtime, then the next day at night etc, it just has to be around the same time.


----------

